# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Literature...

## bonzaialsatian

Can anyone recommend some Russian poetry or fiction that would be good for someone fairly new to Russian and hoping to increase their vocab? 
I'm sort of thinking along the lines of a website or something with simple texts - anthing like that? 
Thanks,
Bonz

----------


## Pravit

How new is new? About literature I don't know if any of it would be easy for someone new to Russian, but aftrer a while you might try beginning with Pushkin's prose, which is very clearly written. 
If you just mean things to read in general, I remember that LIB.RU had a lot of children's stories. But I can't find any right now. Maybe you'd like to read this? http://lib.userline.ru/1007

----------


## bonzaialsatian

> How new is new?

 Err... bit too new, but always looking out for a challenge...
Thanks for the Lib.ru suggestion though!   ::

----------


## atreides8080

Crime and punishment is a pretty great book, and worth a read.  Here is an e-book which has both Russian and English text.     
OK, I've only read the English (in print), but it was interesting to see how the Russian is formed.  (although too difficult for me yet)

----------


## Culturist

Try Lermontov. Just like the young Pushkin, he, also having been a romantic poet, wrote easy-to-understand lyrics in the spirit of popular songs.

----------


## laxxy

First think about what kind of stuff you would find enjoyable to read, and then pick. Whatever are the books you are reading in English, there are likely to be similar writers in Russian. 
Choosing a Russian translation of an English- (or other) language book might be a good option, as it will often be written in simpler language. Plus, you'll have the original to consult with. 
I'm not so sure about Crime and Punishment and such... Pushkin, maybe. Or, better, some contemporary writer who you find easier to read, there are lots and lots of books online.

----------

